# Extending bunks to support transom



## Frankenfish (Jan 13, 2021)

Hello! You folks have me scared of having an unsupported transom. Is it as simple as taking the bunks currently on the outside of the trailer and moving them back a foot to stick out a bit past the transom? Just unbolt both and slide them back and re-bolt?

Thank you

Here's the current look


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 13, 2021)

I am going to make a couple assumptions - your trailer/boat is balanced for correct tongue weight,& the existing bunks are old. That said, why not buy new 2x4s & some cheap I/O carpet & throw the old ones out? Then you are set for 10 years before they rot out.


----------



## maintenanceguy (Jan 13, 2021)

I think you've got the right plan. I would also go with new wood. 2x4's are cheep and why not support as much of the hull as possible? If I was to do my bunks again, I would not bother to carpet them. The bottom of my boat isn't so pretty that it needs to be protected by carpet and, although I haven't had a problem, I've heard stories of salt water absorbed by the carpet causing corrosion.


----------



## DaleH (Jan 14, 2021)

You're bunks look within a foot of the stern, if mine I'd likely leave as is, until they needed replacement. 

I like covering bunks w/ vinyl gutters as a covering - skip the carpet, especially if/when used in any saltwaters.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 14, 2021)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> I am going to make a couple assumptions - your trailer/boat is balanced for correct tongue weight,& the existing bunks are old. That said, why not buy new 2x4s & some cheap I/O carpet & throw the old ones out? Then you are set for 10 years before they rot out.



Whether you decide to cover with carpet, plastic, or nothing, I agree with replacing the 2x4 so your transom is fully supported.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jan 14, 2021)

Take a straight edge to the bottom of the boat...if it's not hooked under and concave in the area at the end of the supports and it's been on that trailer forever you're probably fine.

If you've got a hook in your hull you definitely need them extended to prevent further damage.


----------



## Frankenfish (Jan 15, 2021)

Thank you all for the advice. I've invested enough time in this that I'll probably go ahead and replace the bunks. I'd hate to something simple trip me up or cause damage over time. 

Is there anything wrong with having bunks extend an inch past the transom? Maybe a couple inches to use it as a step at the back of the boat?

I like the idea of the vinyl gutters; I may do that for the rear ones. I find myself walking in the water on the front ones too often so I like the extra grip of carpet.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 15, 2021)

No problem having them stick out.

I have a 2x6 runners on each side of my trailer tongue. During retrieval, I can get to the boat to hook up the winch strap without getting wet feet. All the wife has to do is drive it between the side guides. A couple times boat ended up on top of the side guide but didn't do any damage. Practice makes perfect


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 15, 2021)

Frankenfish said:


> Is there anything wrong with having bunks extend an inch past the transom? Maybe a couple inches to use it as a step at the back of the boat?



I agree with CedarRiverScooter. It should not be a problem. Just make sure your transducer doesn't happen to be right where the bunk will extend out.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jan 17, 2021)

onthewater102 said:


> Take a straight edge to the bottom of the boat...if it's not hooked under and concave in the area at the end of the supports and it's been on that trailer forever you're probably fine.
> 
> If you've got a hook in your hull you definitely need them extended to prevent further damage.



Until you hit that pothole and its no longer fine.


The fix is cheap and easy, no reason to not do it.

And yes, my bunks stick out at least an inch.


----------

